# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Αισθητηρας Λαμδα.

## kostas-23

Παιδια ξερει καποιος να μας πει εαν καθαριζεται ο αισθητηρας λαμδα απο vw bora? και πως,με ποια υγρα.

----------


## georged30

Τι σφαλμα σου βγαζει στο διαγνωστικο ? Οσο για το καθαρισμα δεν νομιζω να κανει κατι.

----------


## kostas-23

Σφαλμα οτι ο αισθητηρας λαμδα εχει προβλημα και αναβει στο καντραν εκεινο το τσεκ....πως το λενε...

----------


## chipakos-original

Κι εμένα μου ανάβει το ενδεικτικό ότι έχω κάποιο θeματάκι σε Toyota corolla . Αλλά εδώ κι ένα μήνα το έχω αγνοήσει.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Μήπως έχει χαλάσει και θέλει άλλαγμα; Έχεις παρατηρήσει αλλαγές στην συμπεριφορά του αυτοκινήτου;

----------


## kostas-23

Νομιζω οτι  καιει περισσοτερη βενζινη,αλλα και δεν δουλευει ο κινητηρας οπως πριν,στρωτα δηλαδη.

----------


## STALKER IX

Πρεπει να συνδεθεις να δεις τι σφαλμα ειναι. πιθανον αφου εχει ανεβει η καταναλωση δεν τον βλεπει ο
εγκεφαλος κοιτα για κομμενα καλωδια. 
Τον δικο μου τον ειχα βαλει για μερικες ωρες σε βενζινη και δεν ειδα διαφορα.
Εχει επισης αναφερθει σε καποιο φορουμ οτι τον ζεσταινεις με φλογιστρο μεχρι να κοκκινισει ο λοβος αλλα φυσικα εγω δεν θα το εκανα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Έβαλες όργανο και σου έδειξε τον λ; το μηδένισες και πάλι τα ίδια; μήπως έβαλες ύποπτη βενζίνα; στα πόσα κλμ

----------


## kostas-23

Εβαλα οργανο και εσβησε την ενδειλη λαμδα. Μετα απο λιγο ξαναναψε.

----------

